# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Kur...mendoj!

## Dokkie

*Kur mendoj...

Kur mendoj për ty
shpirtin e kam në qetësi,
Zemra digjet  flakë 
E për ty,  digjet , si qiri.

Kur mendoj për ata sy të shkruar
Dhe buzën që dridhet pa fjalë.
Mendoj për ty zemër,
Sa shumë më ke dashtë.

Pranë teje e heshtur
si thuprra në ujë,trupi më dridhej. 
Kur mua ngadalë më preke.
E kuptova,se të dashuroj, vërtetë !

Diqka që mua më bën të ndihem mirë
Që ta përshkruajnë fjalët, nuk munden!
Qka më thotë zemra është më e vlefshme
Jemi dy njerëz që vërtetë ,duhen...*

----------


## Dokkie

*        Natë pa yje..

Edhe pse sonte bie shumë shi
Hovin e shtojnë lotët e mi
Se ty afër nuk të kam
Të përqafoj,e ti them ca fjalë.

Ah sonte është natë e errët
Kur,dhe yjet m’i kanë fshehur 
Si do t’me kalojë kjo natë me shi???
Bashkë me shiun duke reshur?

O ZOT,më jep një shenjë ta di,
Pse,i don kaq shumë,lotët e mi?!!
Mos je hidhëruar diç në mua????
Apo këta lotë,i kam merituar????

Pse,oj natë,nuk ke mëshirë?
Yllin tim e mbulove!
Desha ti them:natën e mirë 
Zemrën,mua ma lëndove.

Çfarë të shohin më, sytë e mi,
Vetëm erresirën e mallkuar?
Si lejove së paku ti , 
yllin më të bukur,për ta shuar.*

----------


## Dokkie

*Pse?

Pse s’më flet tani mua
Kur më së shumti kam nevojë
Tash më duhesh aq shumë,
sa asnjëherë,në këtë botë.

Zemrën time ty ta fala
por ti vetë po e largon!
Buzëve të mia kur iu del flaka
Më ftohtësi po i shkatërron.

Qindra fjalë më sillen në kokë
nuk e di cilën t’a them më parë.
Po ti bëhu i sinqertë,
thuamë ç’ndjen,s’ke për t’më vrarë.

Vetëm këtë fjalë ma thuaj,
edhe shko ku të duash.
A do të mundje të jetosh pa mua 
Apo sikur unë do të vuash?!!!

Pse,je ftohur nuk e di , 
kush të ktheu kundër meje?
Pse hesht , nuk e kuptoj , 
Kur unë mësova ,shumë,prej teje.*

----------


## angert

urime suksese shkruani ,jeni te gjithë  te mrekullueshem ju lexoj me knaqsi

----------


## Dokkie

*UNË , AI .

Unë di, pakëz ,të shkruaj 
Ai i lexon ,ashtu ngadalë .
Literaturën që në kokë e bluaj 
Ai , e kupton fjalë për fjalë . 

Unë di ta joshi , më shumë 
Ai pranon çdo rrëzik . 
Në luftë jam e rrëzikshme unë 
Ai armikun e shëndrron në mik. 

Unë jam e paprekshme 
Ai shumë sentimental .
E pakuptimtë kjo më duket 
Sa që ta përshkruaj nuk kam fjalë .*

----------


## Dokkie

*Nga sytë e tu
shoh yjet e qiellit
Kur ti qesh
shoh rrezet e diellit.

Kur ti qan unë bëhem lot
të bëhem jeta që ti e don.
Në kllapin e parë,në ëndërr,po vij, 
Se të dua me gjithë shpirt.

E nëse mua gjumi më merr
Do të zgjohem e hënën do pyes
Për ty,që zemrën e ke si ëmbëlsirë
Do lus perëndinë,të mos më largojë nga ti.*

----------


## Dokkie

Zakonisht e di çka bëj,
S'mundem të ndryshoj.
Humba toruan, nganjëherë
Por arrita të shpëtoj.

Zakonisht unë i kuptoj të tjerët
Vetën, ende s'kam arritur.
Shkuam aq larg Unë e Ti
Këtë, as që e kisha pritur.

Zakonisht unë tallem me jetën
çdo ditë të saj e mbaj si lodër.
Më treguan, por nuk iu besova se 
Bota është e vogël.

----------


## Dokkie

Jam mërzitur shumë
Jam munduar pa kufi.
Herë nga dashuria e ,
Herë nga fati i zi.

Dhe bukën ma kanë helmuar,
Duke më bërë fjalë.
Unë mundem ta kuptoj,
Kur më don një djalë.

Po ç'më mërziti më shumë
Më nxiu e më mundoj.
Ishte heshtja e tij,
Që në shpirt më lëndoi.

----------


## Dokkie

Të tregova kaq shumë gjëra,
Nganjëherë u ankova shumë.
Veç një gjë s'ta thashë kurrë,
Dhe kjo gjë më la pa gjumë.

Për njëri-tjetrin ndjejmë shumë
Dhe prapë mjaft duruam.
Ne thamë :Zemër , shpirt e llokum
Por asnjëherë në shtrat nuk përfunduam.

Ne bëmë shaka të ndryshme,
Dhe gjithçka tinëzisht.
Kjo gjë mu fut në zemër,dhe
Jeton aty,ëmbëlsisht.

Më mbete besnik kaq gjatë
Dhe pate respekt për mua.
Më fale shumë ngushëllime 
Kur isha e dëshpëruar.

----------


## Dokkie

Tear falls in midnight , 
Cause youve gone , to not be back. 
The real sight of you 
Signifies just broken mirror . 

I didnt say you get off 
Neither get back ,or forget me , 
Cause for every word in our life , 
It was late . 

Hour-hands becomes a pair , 
Doesnt pertain nowhere , 
Better one end with a pain  , 
Than a pain without an end . 

Thank you , you leaved me 
Dont you cry Today, 
When you leaved me yesterday  . 
Tomorrow ,when the night , 

On crossroad , overtakes you ,
Dont be back , dont be back , 
You have not a reason for that. 
The night  lights on the moon again 

You are in the darkness of this world , 
On your unturned road 
Your shadow ,follows you !!

----------


## Dokkie

In our hangout
I wait you , like allways 
But u told me 
Dont wait me there .

Again I wait you 
I give a hope to myself 
After I get riven 
We are to date . 

I know you will come , 
I know you cant stay 
I know you misbelieve , 
Because you think in that way . 

It past a long time , 
A hour became a whole night , 
You didnt come like always 
I think lonely , 

Perhaps you regreted , 
Im still waiting , 
I give a hope to myself.

----------


## Dokkie

Slowly clouds , my memoires , 
I run out , near by  sea , 
A solitude smothers me, 
With a guitar on hands , 

I do a few words . 
With a seas azure , 
I wanna dicard screed.
I cry near by sea . 

Up to that coast . 
Sea opens a heart 
And he talks:
 well my friend ,

look on my heart 
me too , I have the 
same adversities .
But he didnt become mine , 

He didnt become never . 
The heart sometimes ice-up 
Sometimes burns like a roaster.
It didnt carry-over.

Exept the missing love 
And the them memoires.

----------


## Dokkie

Ky çast është jeta jote,
Shfrytëzoje ashtu si din!
Nëse don më shumë, meritoje
Pasi kjo dëshirë në zemër të rrin.

Ky çast është, shekull
Për atë, që nuk e do!
Sikur vdekja që rrin nën sqetull,
Kurrë mos e ngacmo.

Ky çast është vetë amshimi,
Për atë që dashuroi fort.
Nuk është njësoj si gëzofi,
Pas modës, që e vesh kot !!

Ky çast që tash s'ka kuptim,
Nesër mund të jetë me rëndësi.
Shfrytëzoje këtë çast menjëherë
Mos i le gjërat për veresi ....

----------


## Dokkie

Kij durim kur ke dhëmbje,
Se së shpejti do te kalojë.
Atëherë ta dish se unë,
I lutem Zotit të të ndihmoj.

Kij durim deri sa të vij
Atëherë ke për t´më besuar
Se tërë kohën që shkoi ndaras,
Unë për ty shpesh kam menduar.

Kij durim deri atëherë
Që dëshira jonë të bëhet e mundur,
Veç ta dish se atëherë
Edhe unë do të jam e lumtur.

----------


## havery

i kum lexu

----------


## Fiori

> i kum lexu


Je duke shkruar në forum letërsie. Të paktën formuloje mendimin në një fjali të plotë. Çfarë do të thuash me ato shkronjat që ke vendosur pa lidhje pak më lart?!

----------


## Dokkie

Si duket në derë po troket
Ajo që ti e kërkon që sa !?
Diçka e tmerrshme apo jo ?
E tillë është ndarja, Brina s'ka!!

Kjo nuk është për ndonjë qudi,
Se në atë derë ti ke trokitur.
S'ke nevojë ta ndjesh frikën,
Se tashmë je,person i rritur.

Tani për tani , ndarja , ty,
Do të mundojë vetëm pak.
Po aq sa gjilpëra që të ngulet në sy,
Dhe që nuk del aspak gjak.

Së shpejti do  ta harrosh,
Tërë atë histori,të sajuar.
Kurse ndarjen që e kërkon ti,
Do të mendosh se e ke ëndrruar.

Te njerëzit që kanë ndjenja,
Ndarja dhemb pak më shumë.
Është e njejtë sikur kur lodhësh,
Dhe në të njejtën kohë,nuk ke gjumë.

----------


## Dokkie

Unë di ,të vuaj
Për të dytë, ngapak.
Unë di edhe të shkruaj
Shkrimet kurrë,nuk janë mjaft.

Në gjumë po të më flasësh
Mundem të të dëgjoj.
Po t'më thuash : "Të Dua"
Fjalën,SHUMË,di t'a shtoj.

Unë e di se je fiksuar
Diku thellë në shpirtin tim.
Edhe pse je, një mollë e ndaluar,
Askund tjetër nuk gjej gëzim.

Ka kohë të gjatë, që,
Ëndrrave,  më, nuk iu besoj.
Vrulli, tek ti më është ndaluar,
Ndaj veç ty di të kërkoj.

----------


## Dokkie

Po ju tregoj një  tregim
Që një djalosh lëngon.
Ka vendosur të jetojë i vetëm
Sepse shumë dashuron.

Më mbiçmon mua,
Dashurin e jetës së tij.
Nuk më gjykon asnjëherë,
As kur shkoj , e as kur vij.

Dhe të gjithë po ti flisnin
Keq apo mirë për mua.
E unë në brendësi e ndjej.
Se edhe unë atë e dua .

----------


## Dokkie

Mua jetën e shëmtuar ,
Një shpirt-ëmbël ma ndriçoi.
Por tash që ai ka humbur fare ,
Terri i natës më mbuloi .

Kur në terr gjendet njeriu
Thellë në shpirt është i shqetësuar.
Janë simptome të një njeriu 
Thellësisht të dashuruar.

E tillë jam unë , kur ai mungon
Që në mes të territ , këndoj.
Nuk është dëfryese kjo këngë , jo
Por vetëm atë djalë ma afron.

----------

